

City of Los Angeles Data Portal - joedevon
https://data.lacity.org/browse?limitTo=datasets&utf8=✓

======
gugachiu
Disclaimer: I'm a developer at OpenGov.

The city of Los Angeles' financial data is also up on the OpenGov platform.
[https://losangeles.opengov.com](https://losangeles.opengov.com)

It's a positive trend for governments to share their data and be more
transparent with their citizens.

~~~
fyrabanks
This is amazing; I had no idea this existed. Thanks for sharing.

------
Asparagirl
FINALLY! The only open data they had prior to this was stuff put together by
the LA Times' Data Desk and one lonely GIS data site for maps and parcel data.
Glad to see Garcetti is following through on opening up this data!

------
krrishd
On that note, Colorado has something slightly similar implemented, except with
a different underlying platform (Socrata):
[http://data.colorado.gov](http://data.colorado.gov)

~~~
andrewliebchen
This is a Socrata site as well.

~~~
krrishd
Oh, for some reason I didn't notice.

